# Hedgie eating, anointing and moving aspen



## Schmauzer (Dec 26, 2012)

Today I just introduced aspen shavings to the second floor of my cage, where my baby hedgie seems to be doing 95 percent of his business. First it looked like he was eating it (like 2 bite-fulls), which scared me but I let him do it because I heard that they taste test sometimes. Then I think he began anointing himself with it (I'm not sure, if so, this is a first). Now he has begun taking as much as he can in his mouth an moving it to another location, and it appears that he isn't eating it anymore. Should I trust him with it over night?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It sounds like he's probably nesting, but personally I'd recommend switching to fleece bedding anyway. Wooden beddings can give your hedgehog mites, as well as posing an allergy risk, a possibility of getting caught in private places, and needing to be constantly bought. Fleece liners are reusable (with washing), very small allergy risk, and no risk of mites. The only different risk is having hairs on the fleece that can get wrapped around legs - easily solved by running a lint roller over the liners before putting them in the cage. They're a very popular bedding choice for all of the positives they offer over wooden shavings.


----------



## Schmauzer (Dec 26, 2012)

I actually do have mostly fleece through the cage except the second floor (which is pretty much a glorified litter box, it basically only has enough room for his wheel but he insists on sleeping there as well). I needed something easier to keep sanitary and help with odor control. I left it in last night and honestly I think he loves it.


----------

